# Yahoo Mail



## boedicca (May 18, 2010)

Has anyone else who uses Yahoo Mail been having problems lately?   The performance has really deteriorated over the past few months, to the point where today, it's completely dysfunctional  (apparently the server is down).

I've had a yahoo mail account for personal use since they first started offering mail - but am not a happy user.


----------



## PixieStix (May 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Has anyone else who uses Yahoo Mail been having problems lately?   The performance has really deteriorated over the past few months, to the point where today, it's completely dysfunctional  (apparently the server is down).
> 
> I've had a yahoo mail account for personal use since they first started offering mail - but am not a happy user.



I was there earlier, no problems at that time


----------



## Si modo (May 18, 2010)

Seems fine to me.


----------



## boedicca (May 18, 2010)

I can't access my account via my iPhone either - I get a "the connection to the server failed" message.

I also tried accessing web-based yahoo mail via Safari instead of FF - same problem.

Me =/= Happy With Yahoo


----------



## tommywho70x (May 18, 2010)

i haven't ever had a functionality problem with yahoo mail.

are you sure the problem isn't in your own machine? sometimes when the history and temporary internet files cache get overloaded the connection will bog down.

wanna talk about spam and yahoo giving away contact info to spammers, we can bitch a bunch.


----------



## Baruch Menachem (May 18, 2010)

Been a while since I visited it.   The amount of spam it attracts is incredible


----------



## Mr. H. (May 18, 2010)

Baruch Menachem said:


> Been a while since I visited it.   The amount of spam it attracts is incredible



It does have a good spam filter, tho.


----------



## masquerade (May 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> Has anyone else who uses Yahoo Mail been having problems lately?   The performance has really deteriorated over the past few months, to the point where today, it's completely dysfunctional  (apparently the server is down).
> 
> I've had a yahoo mail account for personal use since they first started offering mail - but am not a happy user.


I've used Yahoo Mail Plus for about 8-9 months now.  Yes, I paid to upgrade ... to keep out all the spam.  I have noticed issues with their servers.  At times I can't open my contact list and my mail can be slow to open.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 18, 2010)

masquerade said:


> boedicca said:
> 
> 
> > Has anyone else who uses Yahoo Mail been having problems lately?   The performance has really deteriorated over the past few months, to the point where today, it's completely dysfunctional  (apparently the server is down).
> ...



your post makes me ask both of you who are having trouble if you are using a slow dial connection or broadband. what you describe sounds like it could be the connection itself rather than yahoo's servers.

tommywho70x has been my member name at yahoo for most of the past decade and i've never had significant problems with their servers. i have had trouble like you describe over a dial-in connection.


----------



## Granny (May 18, 2010)

AT&T uses Yahoo for IP email accounts.  I don't like it myself - but it's better than AOL.  I'd like to try Thunderbird but it seems to get blocked every time I try to download it.  On the face, it seems Thunderbird would be more user friendly.


----------



## LuckyDan (May 18, 2010)

boedicca said:


> I can't access my account via my iPhone either - I get a "the connection to the server failed" message.
> 
> I also tried accessing web-based yahoo mail via Safari instead of FF - same problem.
> 
> Me =/= Happy With Yahoo


 
I had that trouble last week with my hotmail acct. I had to log on from a PC and re-register my phone number.


----------



## peach174 (May 19, 2010)

I have had problems with email locking up on me sometimes but as of late I have had no problems with my yahoo.


----------



## masquerade (May 19, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> masquerade said:
> 
> 
> > boedicca said:
> ...


Hmmmmm ... I'm a broadband girl.  Both at work and at home.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 19, 2010)

masquerade said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > masquerade said:
> ...



every now and then i'll get error messages on broadband because the outgoing mail failed, the client couldn't reload the inbox after sending mail or it couldn't load the address book. those are usually traffic problems especially during peak hours that always resolve themselves in a few minutes.

y'all are spoiled. prior 1995 those kinds of problems and worse were the norm.


----------



## Luissa (May 19, 2010)

I have an account also, I didn't like how I was getting spam in my regular inbox out of no where. Before it would go to my spam box where it can be easily erased. I hardly ever check that account anymore, and I signed up for Gmail.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 19, 2010)

Luissa said:


> I have an account also, I didn't like how I was getting spam in my regular inbox out of no where. Before it would go to my spam box where it can be easily erased. I hardly ever check that account anymore, and I signed up for Gmail.



spam is no doubt the biggest problem with yahoo and that is certainly due to yahoo's policy toward sharing their lists with advertisers. it takes some time to train the client to dump spam in the spam folder rather than the inbox. i only get a few stray messages in the inbox lately.

google and hotmail are both much less likely to share your address and so you don't see as much spam. i use gmail for my newsletter subscriptions and get maybe one spam message every few weeks and almost never in the inbox. my hotmail account is for serious business only and the only spam i ever get there is from microsoft.

having one account that is completely visible and public, one for subscriptions and one for private business has helped me manage my time better and certainly reduced my time dealing with spam to almost none.


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2010)

tommywho70x said:


> your post makes me ask both of you who are having trouble if you are using a slow dial connection or broadband. what you describe sounds like it could be the connection itself rather than yahoo's servers.
> 
> tommywho70x has been my member name at yahoo for most of the past decade and i've never had significant problems with their servers. i have had trouble like you describe over a dial-in connection.





I've been using Yahoo Mail since they first launched the service - which must have been in the mid 90s.   

The problem was a server upgrade.  I did a search and found that others have been getting the same error message as Yahoo has upgraded servers around the world.

Here's what chaps my hide:  why didn't they announce it to users?  I wasted a bunch of time trying to diagnose problems on my home systems and network, and was worried that someone had hacked into my account.    (This was before I actually got to the point of receiving a proper error message).   

If I didn't have hundreds of contacts that use that address for some of my professional activities, I'd have switched to something else.  The big issue is:  what service?   I refuse to use anything associated with Google, and have not had good experience with AOL or MSN services.


----------



## masquerade (May 19, 2010)

I used MSN Hotmail for several years.  I had a couple of issues.   I activated my 'vacation' response and from the moment I did that, spam began to hit my inbox daily.  There were also many times I could not access Hotmail.  It just wouldn't let me sign in.  About 24 hours later, I got a message telling me I had to change my password.  THAT was a pain in the ass.  I've since moved on and left Hotmail behind.


----------



## tommywho70x (May 19, 2010)

boedicca said:


> tommywho70x said:
> 
> 
> > your post makes me ask both of you who are having trouble if you are using a slow dial connection or broadband. what you describe sounds like it could be the connection itself rather than yahoo's servers.
> ...



which smiley are you supposed to use for giggling? 

1. you get what you pay for. you can't actually expect any special notifications from a free service, can you?

2. i don't particularly care for google either. what's your beef with them? i tried chrome and it was crap. i've been using ms-office programs since before microsoft stole all of them and open office works fine by me so screw google docs. 

and a search window is a search window --- i sure don't need one that returns a pile of sponsored and commercially graded crap on top of what i'm really looking for.

3. i pretty much avoid aol, msn and anything to do with time warner or the microsoft network other than hotmail and i only use that for special communications --- mostly the account just sits there.


----------



## boedicca (May 19, 2010)

I like to have a web-based mail account that is independent from my corporate one.   Yahoo has served me well for years - it's only been in the past few months that it has had issues.  We'll see if they can address them.


----------



## waltky (Nov 28, 2012)

Granny says, "All ya'll Yahoo email account users better lissen up...

*If You Have a Yahoo! Email Account and Value Your Privacy, You Will Want to Read This*
_November 27, 2012 - A hacker is capitalizing on a Yahoo! flaw that could allow email accounts to become compromised and could trick users into clicking on malicious websites. But criminal hackers will have to pay to obtain details about how to conduct this hack. The cost: $700._


> Brian Krebs on his blog Krebs on Security reported last week that an Egyptian hacker was offering this deal on an exclusive cybercrime forum called Darkode. The hack itself steals cookies, which Krebs explains leads hackers into their targets account where they can send or read emails.  Heres how the hacker going by The Hell advertised his exploit, according to Krebs:    Im selling Yahoo stored xss that steal Yahoo emails cookies and works on ALL browsers. And you dont need to bypass IE or Chrome xss filter as it do that itself because its stored xss. Prices around for such exploit is $1,100  $1,500, while I offer it here for $700. Will sell only to trusted people cuz I dont want it to be patched soon!
> 
> Krebs writes that he contacted Yahoo! to alert them of the problem and was told the vulnerability will be relatively easy to fix.  Fixing it is easy, most XSS are corrected by simple code change, Ramses Martinez, director of Yahoo! security, said to Krebs. Once we figure out the offending URL we can have new code deployed in a few hours at most.  Until that URL is identified, Krebs noted that the vulnerability serves to remind users to be careful when clicking on links from strangers or that are in odd messages.
> 
> Source



See also:

*Yahoo Email-Stealing Exploit Fetches $700*
_A zero-day vulnerability in yahoo.com that lets attackers hijack Yahoo! email accounts and redirect users to malicious Web sites offers a fascinating glimpse into the underground market for large-scale exploits._


> The exploit, being sold for $700 by an Egyptian hacker on an exclusive cybercrime forum, targets a cross-site scripting (XSS) weakness in yahoo.com that lets attackers steal cookies from Yahoo! Webmail users. Such a flaw would let attackers send or read email from the victims account. In a typical XSS attack, an attacker sends a malicious link to an unsuspecting user; if the user clicks the link, the script is executed, and can access cookies, session tokens or other sensitive information retained by the browser and used with that site. These scripts can even rewrite the content of the HTML page.
> 
> The hacker posted the following video to demonstrate the exploit for potential buyers. Ive reproduced it and published it to youtube.  Im selling Yahoo stored xss that steal Yahoo emails cookies and works on ALL browsers, wrote the vendor of this exploit, using the hacker handle TheHell. And you dont need to bypass IE or Chrome xss filter as it do that itself because its stored xss. Prices around for such exploit is $1,100  $1,500, while I offer it here for $700. Will sell only to trusted people cuz I dont want it to be patched soon!
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 28, 2012)

My gmail was compromised this week. It was ugly. 
It can happen anywhere anytime.


----------



## Connery (Nov 28, 2012)

My yahoo was compromised a while ago. I have not gone back on it and opened another email service.


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 28, 2012)

Connery said:


> My yahoo was compromised a while ago. I have not gone back on it and opened another email service.



Well, I don't know how they got into my Gmail but buried in my Trash folder (which I neglected to "delete forever") was a year old scan of a bank wire transfer order. With my signature. I was a fucking idiot for not making sure to erase all that shit. 

Someone duplicated it, filled in their own info, and convinced the branch manager that it was me requesting that $68,000 be wired from our corporate account to Malaysia. I can not fucking believe the gal fell for it. 

It gets worse. FBI notified, etc. Fuck me. Fuck the bank.


----------



## Connery (Nov 28, 2012)

Mr. H. said:


> Connery said:
> 
> 
> > My yahoo was compromised a while ago. I have not gone back on it and opened another email service.
> ...



That is  truly a nightmare. Was the bank held responsible for their own stupidity?


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 28, 2012)

,


----------



## Mr. H. (Nov 29, 2012)

.


----------

